# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [ΡάδιοCD Αυτοκινήτου] γινετε?

## kalamaria

γεια σας παιδια 
εχω ενα citroen c4 2005 και επηδει με αρεσει η ποιοτηκη μουσικη και οχι η δυνατη εκανα μερικες αλλαγες στο αμαξι
εβαλο λοιπον 2 καλα ηχεια (HERTZ Hi Energy Systems HSK165) και εναν καλο ενισχυτη(AUDISON SR-4) αλλα απο τον ηχο που βγαζει με 
την μανησια πηγη δεν με ενθουσιασε ψαχνωντας λοιπον στο ιντερνετ σε ενα site νε αυτοκηνιτα citroen ειδα αυτην την πατεντα(φωτο )
και θελω απο τους γνωστες του φορουμ να με που αν ειναι σωστη και αν θα αλλαζε την ποιοτητα της μουσικης στο αμαξι




ευχαριστω

----------


## Karny

Αυτό που λέει ο ρώσος (αν κατάλαβα καλά) από τη μετάφραση είναι "καλυτερα να ξεκολλησεις τις line-in εξόδους προς τους πυκνωτές"..
Δε ξέρω, από τα συμφραζόμενα δε πιάνω κάτι και τα καλώδια στην 3η φωτό που πάνε;;Δε ξέρω τι εννοεί, να βραχυκυκλώσεις τις αντιστάσεις στην 2η φωτό;;

----------


## nyannaco

Δεν ξέρω τί λέει ο Ρώσος (εκείνος ξέρει άραγε; ) αλλά οι κολλήσεις του θα έπρεπε να τιμωρούνται με φυλάκιση. Συγκριτικά, η χρήση αθωράκιστου καλωδίου στις εισόδους (σε περιβάλλον αυτοκινήτου! ) είναι πταίσμα. Δύσκολο να τον πάρω σοβαρά, κι ακόμη πιο δύσκολο να πιστέψω ότι έτσι θα πετύχει ποιοτική αναβάθμιση...

----------


## kalamaria

εγω απο οτι καταλαβα απομονονει τον ενισχυτη της πηγης και στελνει επευθειας στον τελικο!!
δηλαδη απο οτι φαινετε δεν ειναι τιποτα ξεκαθαρο?

----------


## nyannaco

Πιθανόν να κάνει αυτό, αφού δεν βλέπουμε πού πάνε τα καλώδια πώς να ξέρουμε;
Οσο για το αν η συγκεκριμένη μετατροπή (καλύτερη βέβαια) θα αναβάθμιζε την ηχητική ποιότητα, ούτε αυτό μπορεί να το πει κανείς με βεβαιότητα. Μιλάμε για παράκαμψη του τελικού του radio-cd (ή ό,τι είναι τέλος πάντων), χωρίς να ξέρουμε αν πονάει (πιο πολύ) στον τελικό του, ή στην πηγή καθ'εαυτή. Οπότε, εικασίες και ελπίδες...

----------


## p270

αν αντεχεις χρηματικα τοτε απλα αλλαξε το μαμα και βαλε αλλο, αυτα που λεει ο ρωσος ειναι περιεργα και δεν καταλαβαινουμε τι εχει κανει

----------


## GeorgeZ

Με απλά λόγια αυτό που κάνει είναι να παρακάμπτει τον τελικό της πηγής και να βγάζει έξοδο προς άλλον εξωτερικό ενισχυτή.
Τραβάει τον ήχο RF/RR (δεξιά μπροστά/πίσω) και LR/LF (αριστερά μπροστά/πίσω) με εξωτερικά καλώδια -υποθέτω RCA και τα δίνει σε άλλον ενισχυτή.

Τυπική λύση για περιπτώσεις που το εργοστασιακό είναι κονσόλα ολόκληρη και ίσως αδύνατη η αλλαγή της.

Οι κολλήσεις + καλώδια του Ρώσου είναι για φυλακή.

----------


## Dbnn

> Με απλά λόγια αυτό που κάνει είναι να παρακάμπτει τον τελικό της πηγής και να βγάζει έξοδο προς άλλον εξωτερικό ενισχυτή.
> Τραβάει τον ήχο RF/RR (δεξιά μπροστά/πίσω) και LR/LF (αριστερά μπροστά/πίσω) με εξωτερικά καλώδια -υποθέτω RCA και τα δίνει σε άλλον ενισχυτή.
> 
> Τυπική λύση για περιπτώσεις που το εργοστασιακό είναι κονσόλα ολόκληρη και ίσως αδύνατη η αλλαγή της.
> 
> Οι κολλήσεις + καλώδια του Ρώσου είναι για φυλακή.


Ακριβως αυτο κανει και ναι εχει καλυτερη ποιοτητα απο hi low ανταπτορες.

----------


## kalamaria

ευχαριστω παιδια ,ολα αυτα τα κανω γιατι η πηγη ειναι δυσκολο να αλλαξει γιατι εκτος του οικονομικου
εχει και αλλες λειτουργειες και αμα βαλω καποια κινεζικη καταλαβενετε απο ποιοτητα

----------


## nyannaco

> ευχαριστω παιδια ,ολα αυτα τα κανω γιατι η πηγη ειναι δυσκολο να αλλαξει γιατι εκτος του οικονομικου
> εχει και αλλες λειτουργειες και αμα βαλω καποια κινεζικη καταλαβενετε απο ποιοτητα


Γιατί, της μάνας του δεν είναι κινέζικη; Υπάρχει πια τίποτα που να μην είναι;
Εν πάση περιπτώσει, αν αποφασίσεις να το κάνεις, οπωσδήποτε με μπλενταρισμένα καλώδια (γειωμένα μόνο από τη μία πλευρά), και οπωσδήποτε απόζευξη με πυκνωτές στις γραμμές του σήματος, ώστε να μην σου περάσει DC η μία συσκευή στην άλλη αν στραβώσει κάτι.

----------


## kalamaria

> Γιατί, της μάνας του δεν είναι κινέζικη; Υπάρχει πια τίποτα που να μην είναι;
> Εν πάση περιπτώσει, αν αποφασίσεις να το κάνεις, οπωσδήποτε με μπλενταρισμένα καλώδια (γειωμένα μόνο από τη μία πλευρά), και οπωσδήποτε απόζευξη με πυκνωτές στις γραμμές του σήματος, ώστε να μην σου περάσει DC η μία συσκευή στην άλλη αν στραβώσει κάτι.


τι ενοεις νομο απο την μια πλευρα 
μπορεις να με δωσεις στοιχεια για τους πικνωτες!! :Rolleyes:

----------


## kalamaria

πες τε μου ρε παιδια τελικα να το κανω ? :Confused1:  :Cool:

----------


## nyannaco

Χωρίς καμία διάθεση να σε προσβάλω, από τις ερωτήσεις που κάνεις δεν θα σου συνιστούσα με τίποτα να βάλεις χέρι, μπορεί να κάνεις ζημιά. Αν είσα αποφασισμένος, καλύτερα βρες κάποιον που ξέρει να στο κάνει.
Πληροφοριακά:
Οταν λέμε θωρακισμένο καλώδιο γειωμένο από τη μία πλευρά εννοούμε ότι χρησιμοποιούμε ένα εσωτερικό αγωγό για το σήμα κάθε καναλιού και γειώνουμε το μπλεντάζ μόνο στη μία άκρη (είτε της πηγής είτε του ενισχυτή) για να μην κάνει βρόχο γείωσης, δεδομένου ότι και τα δύο γειώνονται μέσω του σασσί.
Πυκνωτές απόζευξης, π.χ. 10μF/35V.

----------


## kalamaria

εννοειται οτι θα το κανει τεχνηκος αλλα η γνωμη σας ειναι να το κανω?

----------

